# Caravan Update...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look what is happening in TJ.... many residents don't want the caravan. It isn't all kids, mothers, grandmothers, etc. Like CNN would want you to think. Plus where is the coverage now on it???

https://apnews.com/9515542f7651432dbf072a9098e48230

https://bongino.com/dhs-500-criminals-a ... -s-border/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Truth:


> DHS: Over 500 Criminals Traveled within Caravan at U.S. Border
> 
> In a call with reporters this afternoon, officials said "most of the caravan members are not women and children," and that a majority of the group is made up of teen and adult males. The women and children-they claimed-were strategically placed at the front of the line to gain sympathetic media coverage.


Liberal candy: It's all women and children looking for a better life.

Sympathetic media coverage they say, and may I add fit the liberal narrative.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

100% agreed. The caravan played the "media" and the people as saps. :bop:

I am glad now the mexican citizens are upset. Maybe, maybe, just maybe.... mexico will do something at the southern border.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> 100% agreed. The caravan played the "media" and the people as saps. :bop:
> 
> I am glad now the mexican citizens are upset. Maybe, maybe, just maybe.... mexico will do something at the southern border.


I would like to see them take the drug pushers, murderers, rapists and other criminals in that caravan and beat the crap out of them before they send them back home. I think we have enough bad people in this country it's nothing we really need to import more. It's like marijuana being a gateway drug, breaking into our country is a gateway crime. Those who break one law are prone to break another. Those who deny that have the IQ of a doorknob.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chaos at the border......Time to shut down the entire border from Cal to Texas. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Chaos at the border......Time to shut down the entire border from Cal to Texas. :bop:


 :thumb:

Now the immigrants say they will use force. Have you ever heard such arrogance? I don't want these arrogant ***** in our country.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Three words. Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mexico is saying they will keep them there until they can apply for citizenship. I wonder how much we are reimbursing them for doing that?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They truly are acting like an invasion force. Now I hear they are forming another caravan. One report was they would like to form a caravan of millions. We don't owe them anything. If anything they owe us for buying their cheap crap and for rehabilitation of our druggies who bought their poison.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All those people down there yelling....."I want work, I want a better life." Leaving your country because you want a better job is not asylum. Tell them to go back home.No asylum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> All those people down there yelling....."I want work, I want a better life." Leaving your country because you want a better job is not asylum. Tell them to go back home.No asylum.


 Bank robbers just want a better life too. :******:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This whole thing is sad.... very sad.

The lies that are out there about this... on all news networks.

But people wanting money is all it is. Which is a better life per say.... but it isn't.

What I find funny is the ones who say "asylum"... could seek it in mexico. Since they were fleeing there country to protect them and family. Isn't being in mexico away from all of that?? But now the truth is coming out is that they just want money and jobs. Which again... go thru the proper channels and get work visa's and what not. I am sure if a "progressive" company wants to hire them they should go to these countries and set up a work exchange type thing. That is if they believe in what they preach. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What I find hypocritical with these invaders is this: they say they need asylum, but they carry the flags of the nations they come from. That's like the wars of old where invaders carried the flag of their nation as they attack. We are getting the worst of what these nations have. Much like when Castro emptied the Cuban prisons and we let them come here. Some were political prisoners and good people, but mixed in were violent criminals.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree on the whole flag thing. I am all for knowing and caring for your "roots" and where you come from. But if you are seeking asylum, wanting to become a citizen, etc. You should adapt and respect the country you are asking for these things. Not disrespect it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I find very hypocritical is when people are now complaining about the "tear gas" and "pepper spray" being used on the immigrants trying to storm the walls.

So if this isn't an "invasion" why are they storming the walls? If they are peaceful why are they throwing rocks at border agents? Things the media (both sides) are playing to push a narrative. Because some are peaceful and trying to go thru proper channels.... others... Not so much.

I am predicting in the next week or so... someone is going to get killed. Either a border agent or a migrant.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Will Trump get his wall? This is his last chance before Dems say.....OK, but we want this and this. I don't think there is any way he gets $25 billion for a wall. If he couldn't get it in 2 years......there is no way Dems give it to him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be interesting....

I for one thought he would never get the funding. But the chaos that is going on down there now might open some peoples eyes. Some Democratic leaders might be eating there words. Lots of Left leaning media chastised Trump for calling it an "invasion", saying it was "made up" to get votes, etc. Well when you have people rushing towards walls and needed tear gas to push them away. You have those same people tearing down a wall or barricade. Those same people throwing rocks and bottles and what not. It is getting violent.... so who knows.

But he for sure wont get 25 billion.... but I heard last night he is now just asking for 5 billion. So we will see.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Not only that but reports are confirming 600 known criminals(progressives state that really isn't very many in proportion to total immigrant number). Really? Then it has been confirmed there are known cases of HIV, tuberculosis, chicken pox. What else could they harbor they have not been tested for? Then add to that no immunization records. You really have to be mentally impaired or down right evil to not want to control your border in any way possible.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't forget the "it is mostly women and children"... when the left leaning media even in its coverage says it is mostly "military aged" men but then in the same breathe say... it is women and children... uke:

I have even heard that the picture of the woman with the two kids and tear gas is the same woman who was quoted as saying the free beans and rice were not meant for dogs... or something like that. So she is the one that many photographers and media people are gravitating towards. But again... I cant say if this is true or "internet true"... LOL


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The media keeps publishing pictures of masses of these people and when you look at them you see few if any women and children in them. I suspect they follow the few women and children around trying to get their prime shots. I'm starting to wonder if privately owned media with a political agenda is any better than a government controlled media spreding propaganda.


----------

